# Bad care?



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, so maybe this isn't the right forum for this, but I really don't know which it would go in (off topic?) so if it needs to get moved, someone help me out!

I have a blog on tumblr, and you're able to tag things and then track them and look at everything that's been updated with that tag. 
I am always on the hedgehog, hedgie or hoglet tag and am continually seeing bad care given to the babies. I try to give advice nicely when people seem to be asking for a little help, but I really hate to see everything wrong for them but not knowing what to do about it! You guys know how some people react to advice or help when they think they're doing it right, as I've seen it on the forums frequently..
Too high bath water, wood in cages, wrong shavings, bad litter, bad food, overweight hedgie, underweight hedgie, long nails, unsafe habitat, too small of a habitat, everything!
I just hate it and need to rant I guess, but also ask for help - can I do anything at all to help these poor little guys?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I know what you mean. :? Unfortunately the best we can do is offer the right information, point them in the right direction, and hope they care enough to change what they're doing. As much as I wish we could, we can't force them to change the way they're doing things. Going about things in the nicest, most polite way possible is best to avoid them getting defensive and unwilling to listen.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got a Tumblr too, and I just stopped following the hedgehog tag. I couldn't take it anymore, as bad as that sounds.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I've got a Tumblr too, and I just stopped following the hedgehog tag. I couldn't take it anymore, as bad as that sounds.


It's been driving me crazy! I rarely check it now, just wait for the hedgehog related blogs to update. It makes me too sad to see all the poorly cared for lovelies.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't even follow them, because I saw one feeding their hedgehog raisins. I ask boxed them about it and they basically told me I was wrong because they're the queen of hedgehogs on tumblr.




.... right.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I don't even follow them, because I saw one feeding their hedgehog raisins. I ask boxed them about it and they basically told me I was wrong because they're the queen of hedgehogs on tumblr.
> 
> .... right.


Honestly? That's ridiculous. I follow one (ahedgehogblog, I believe she's on the forums somewhere!) that is constantly getting ridiculed for calling people out on mesh wheels or other not okay things. I'm glad she does it so I don't always have too, though!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

There are only two sources on hedgehog care that I trust on Tumblr, sayhedgehog (on here ) and ahedgehogblog. There was a person running a hedgehogs FAQ Tumblr for a while, but they were giving out all the wrong advice. She recommended putting sand paper on their wheels to help with their growing nails O_O


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

JackieMackk said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even follow them, because I saw one feeding their hedgehog raisins. I ask boxed them about it and they basically told me I was wrong because they're the queen of hedgehogs on tumblr.
> ...


I think I would of got grilled if I said anything about their *wrong* care on tumblr, thats why I dont have one


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> JackieMackk said:
> 
> 
> > Christemo said:
> ...


Hahaha, I would too! And I don't deal with people getting mad at me well, so I would probably jut curl up in a ball and sleep. I try to give it only when people are asking for help or not sure what they're doing, and I do it in the nicest way possibly, but I mean, like shaelikestaquitos said, there was someone talking about their 'badly behaved and very mad' hedgehog that was (And i quote) "Kept me up all night destroying his litter tray ripping the sand paper to pieces then jumping & falling off his house."
I was so shocked.
1. Nocturnal.
2. SAND PAPER?! Why.
3. Falling of his house? Not okay.

I need to stop looking at the tag, but sometimes I can't help it.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

> Hahaha, I would too! And I don't deal with people getting mad at me well, so I would probably jut curl up in a ball and sleep. I try to give it only when people are asking for help or not sure what they're doing, and I do it in the nicest way possibly, but I mean, like shaelikestaquitos said, there was someone talking about their 'badly behaved and very mad' hedgehog that was (And i quote) "Kept me up all night destroying his litter tray ripping the sand paper to pieces then jumping & falling off his house."
> I was so shocked.
> 1. Nocturnal.
> 2. SAND PAPER?! Why.
> ...


Uhm. If my hedgehog fell off of his house I would check him out first, then if i had to take him to the vet, them cuddle him, but why the heck would they have sandpaper, i mean, i would probably tear it to shreads if someone wanted me to live in it.... :x

End Rant. :?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

It doesn't sound like she even has a wheel for the poor thing. And if she does, that's probably where the sand paper is, sot he is probably spending his night getting the danged stuff off his wheel so it doesn't tear his foot pads apart. People are stupid.
So glad I'm not the only one that can rant on this for a while.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

JackieMackk said:


> People are stupid.


Yes they are lol and it's not just hedgehogs.....the stupid venture to all creatures unfortunately.


----------

